# bejt, mejt ... vs. být, mýt ...



## francisgranada

Chcel by som sa Vás opýtať na známy fenomén v hovorovej češtine, a to na výslovnosť _ej_ (napr. bejt, mejt...)

1. Aký je "algoritmus"? 
Mne sa vidí, že výslovnosť _ej_ sa uplatňuje vždy namiesto pôvodného _ý_ (dlhé ypsilon / tvrdé _ý_ ): _bejt _ale _bít_, _mejt _ale _mít_, _blbej _ale _blbí, tady _a nie_ "tadej" _atď... Ináč povedane, existuje jednoznačná korešpondencia medzi _ej_ a _ý_ alebo nie nutne?

2. Ako je ten fenomén vnímaný z pohľadu spisovnej češtiny, jazykovedy apod.? 
Zdá sa mi, a to tak z praxe ako aj napr. z televízie, že totiž akokeby každý tak rozprával... Je tento jav vnímaný negatívne, alebo možná o 20 rokov to už bude spisovné? (to je otázka, nie návrh )

Díky za zaujímavé odpovede.


----------



## werrr

francisgranada said:


> Chcel by som sa Vás opýtať na známy fenomén v hovorovej češtine, a to na výslovnosť _ej_ (napr. bejt, mejt...)


Hovorová čeština je mluvenou formou spisovné češtiny. V této souvislosti je namístě mluvit spíše o obecné češtině.



> 1. Aký je "algoritmus"?


To, co se dnes děje, vlastně není střídání hlásek, ale střídání celé slovní zásoby (včetně koncovek pro skloňování apod.). Nemá smysl mluvit o nějakém dnešním algoritmu, ale jen o algoritmech minulých.

Nejpodstatnější je v tomto smyslu hlásková změna, která proběhla ve středočeských nářečích v dobách, kdy zanikalo ve výslovnosti rozlišování hlásek *í* a *ý*. Změna proběhla u naprosté většiny *ý*, v závěrečné fázi výjimečně postihla i některá *í*. U některých *ý* výjimečně ke změně nedošlo (u zvukomalebných slov; u tvarů, které už měly jiný význam apod.). Jak tehdy tato změna přesně vypadala se s jistotou neví, dost možná došlo nejdříve ke změně na *aj*, každopádně tato změna ale nakonec vyústila v *ej*.

Důležité je uvědomit si:


že změna byla časově omezená, tj. nedotkla se *ý* z pozdější doby (nově přejatá slova, např. _tým_; pozdější hláskové změny, např. _prkénko_ × _prkýnko_)
že se změna nedotkla tvarů, které existovaly jen v ostatních nářečích
že šlo o změnu lidového rázu, tj. často se neprojevila u vysloveně knižných výrazů

Mimo to se některá střídání *ý* a *ej* zrodila i jiným způsobem, například pod vlivem německého *ei* a *ie*. Projevuje se to u slov vyloženě německého původu (např. _Valdštejn × Valdštajn × Valdštýn_), ale i u jiných slov, která jsou v češtině a němčině podobná (rýže × rejže × Reis). Umocněno je to tím, že výslovnost kolísá v samotné němčině (v místě i v čase). Navíc může vliv němčiny splývat s vlivem popsané středočeské hláskové změny.

Skutečné zmatky nastaly v době, kdy byly položeny základy kodifikace dnešní spisovné češtiny. Tehdejší učenci se celkem moudře rozhodli založit spisovnou češtinu na středočeském nářečí, ale zároveň odmítli středočeskou hláskovou změnu *ý* na *ej* (možná se chtěli vrátit ke starší spisovné češtině, možná chtěli vyjít vstříc jiným nářečím ). V některých případech dokonce na základě pomýlené etymologie "napravili" i některá *ej*, která byla původní .

Středočeši pochopitelně měli, a stále mají, s touto změnou problém. V podstatě se museli ve spisovném projevu vrátit ke slovní zásobě, kterou jejich předci již před staletími zavrhli. Proto mají stále problém s rozlišováním spisovné a nespisovné češtiny a *ý* jim prostě _nejde přes pysky_.

Dalším důsledkem tohoto rozhodnutí bylo posílení obecné češtiny, která se vyvinula ze středočeských nářečí. Obecná čeština se stala nejrozšířenější mluvenou podobou češtiny a pozvolna začala vytlačovat ostatní nářečí. S příchodem rozhlasu a televize se pak začala šířit zcela živelně. Dnes ovládá skoro celé Čechy a západ Moravy a tvrdě útočí na zbytek Moravy. S obecnou češtinou se pochopitelně rozšiřuje i středočeské *ej*. Čas ukáže, jestli zvítězí.

Můj tip: *Ej* ovládne celou republiku, prosadí se úplně v hovorové češtině, do psané spisovné češtiny pronikne jako expresivní tvar, a pak se zastaví (a bude pomrkávat na Slovensko ).


----------



## francisgranada

werrr said:


> *Ej* ovládne celou republiku, prosadí se úplně v hovorové češtině, do psané spisovné češtiny pronikne jako expresivní tvar, a pak se zastaví (a bude pomrkávat na Slovensko ).



Ďakujem za excelentnú odpoveď ! 

(*Ej* s tým Slovenskom bude problém - tu zvykneme mať rôzne jazykové zákony ... )


----------



## ilocas2

V předponě *vý* většinou ke změně nedochází. Říká se "výběr, výbornej, výhra, výkon" a ne "vejběr, vejbornej, vejhra, vejkon", atd.

Taky se říká "netopýr, sýkorka" a ne "netopejr, sejkorka".


----------



## francisgranada

ilocas2 said:


> V předponě *vý* většinou ke změně nedochází. Říká se "výběr, výbornej, výhra, výkon" a ne "vejběr, vejbornej, vejhra, vejkon", atd.
> 
> Taky se říká "netopýr, sýkorka" a ne "netopejr, sejkorka".



Fakt... Ináč škoda, lebo keby sa dlhé *ý* vyslovovalo jednoznačne ako *ej*, tak by stačilo v budúcich učebniciach češtiny uviesť, že _"ý_ sa vyslovuje ako _ej"_ (v písme by mohlo ostať naveky *ý*).

Keďže de facto hovoríme o zmenách v obecnej češtine oproti spis. jazyku, zaujímalo by ma či *v *na začiatku slov začínajúcich na _*o,*_ je tiež úplne všeobecný jav ako to _ej_, alebo "spíš" lokálný. Napr.: *v*on, *v*ona, *v*omáčka, *v*ožral*ej* ... apod.


----------



## winpoj

Nejsem samozřejmě reprezentativní vzorek, ale chtěl bych se přiznat, že občas říkám  "netopejr".


----------



## ilocas2

winpoj said:


> Nejsem samozřejmě reprezentativní vzorek, ale chtěl bych se přiznat, že občas říkám  "netopejr".



To je zajímavé. Alespoň je vidět, že ani obecná čeština není na celém území Čech úplně stejná.



francisgranada said:


> Keďže de facto hovoríme o zmenách v obecnej češtine oproti spis. jazyku, zaujímalo by ma či *v *na začiatku slov začínajúcich na _*o,*_ je tiež úplne všeobecný jav ako to _ej_, alebo "spíš" lokálný. Napr.: *v*on, *v*ona, *v*omáčka, *v*ožral*ej* ... apod.



Já bych pro tuto otázku otevřel nové vlákno. Tady by to bylo asi off-topic.


----------



## francisgranada

ilocas2 said:


> Já bych pro tuto otázku otevřel nové vlákno. Tady by to bylo asi off-topic.



Ok


----------



## bibax

> V předponě vý většinou ke změně nedochází.


To je asi tím, že nám to ve škole vytloukli z hlavy.

Dříve se i předpona vý- vyslovovala vej-. Dokonce se tak i psalo:

_Ovotce na *vejbor* všelijaké v hojnosti se nachází, jakožto granátové jabka, pomoranče kyselé i sladké, limouny, citrýny, jichž stromoví vždycky se zelenají a nikdy bez jablek nejsou, ...

A kdyžby tak berníci a *vejběrčí* posudného pořádně své počty vykonali, ..._


----------



## vianie

werrr said:


> Můj tip: *Ej* ovládne celou republiku, prosadí se úplně v hovorové češtině, do psané spisovné češtiny pronikne jako expresivní tvar, a pak se zastaví (a bude pomrkávat na Slovensko ).



Môj tip: *Ej* si môže veselo pomrkávať. To sa už skôr vyvinie slovenské *ř*.


----------



## vianie

francisgranada said:


> (*Ej* s tým Slovenskom bude problém - tu zvykneme mať rôzne jazykové zákony ... )



Hej, o jednom takom som už počul.


----------



## The Stone

Podle me netopejr spousta lidi rika. Motejl je taky celkem bezny. Co ale me prekvapilo, ze sem parkrat slysel i tvary tej, mej (v tej mej knize, misto v ty my knize). To uz je ale asi nejaky nareci.


----------



## ilocas2

The Stone said:


> Podle me netopejr spousta lidi rika. Motejl je taky celkem bezny.Co ale me prekvapilo, ze sem parkrat slysel i tvary tej, mej (v tej mej knize, misto v ty my knize). To uz je ale asi nejaky nareci.



"motejl" a "netopejr" mi prostě _nejdou přes pysky_ 

Tej a mej se používají v jižních Čechách.


----------



## vianie

K tej hláskovej zmene na *ej* sa chcem ešte opýtať, či niekto nemá vedomosť, ako je to s ňou v poľštine.
Ja som napríklad počul Poliaka z oblasti Sliezska hovoriť _dzisiej_ namiesto _dzisiaj_.



The Stone said:


> Co ale me prekvapilo, ze sem parkrat slysel i tvary tej, mej (v tej mej knize, misto v ty my knize). To uz je ale asi nejaky nareci.



Pri moravských nárečiach ma to vôbec neprekvapuje, ale sám poznám toto koncové _ej_ aj z východných Čiech a počul som aj o jeho juhočeskom výskyte.
Nič viac o tejto veci však neviem, preto si rád počkám na znaleckú odpoveď.


----------



## The Stone

Ja jsem ho slysel prave ve vychodnich cechach, ale za svuj zivot jen od dvou lidi (ktery sou tady z vych cech, ne z moravy)


----------



## vianie

The Stone said:


> Ja jsem ho slysel prave ve vychodnich cechach, ale za svuj zivot jen od dvou lidi (ktery sou tady z vych cech, ne z moravy)



Ja toto _ej_ počúvam práveže od viacerých ľudí z dedinského prostredia na, povedzme, východnejšom pomedzí Pardubického a Královehradeckého kraja.


----------



## ilocas2

Já jsem to slyšel od lidí přímo z Českých Budějovic.


----------



## francisgranada

vianie said:


> K tej hláskovej zmene na *ej* sa chcem ešte opýtať, či niekto nemá vedomosť, ako je to s ňou v poľštine.
> Ja som napríklad počul Poliaka z oblasti Sliezska hovoriť _dzisiej_ namiesto _dzisiaj_.



Sme na českom fóre, takže len stručne: hovoríme o výslovnosti *ej* namiesto pôvodného _*ý*_. O takom fenoméne v polštine neviem (myslím, že by  foneticky ani nebol príliš "logický" v dnešnej polštine vzľadom na odlišnú intonáciu).


----------



## vianie

francisgranada said:


> Sme na českom fóre, takže len stručne: hovoríme o výslovnosti *ej* namiesto pôvodného _*ý*_. O takom fenoméne v polštine neviem (myslím, že by  foneticky ani nebol príliš "logický" v dnešnej polštine vzľadom na odlišnú intonáciu).



Jasnačka, ale možnú súvislosť oddeliť nemožno,  a o to mi chodziło.


----------



## ilocas2

werrr said:


> To, co se dnes děje, vlastně není střídání hlásek, ale střídání celé slovní zásoby (včetně koncovek pro skloňování apod.).



Prosím vás, mohl byste mi vysvětlit, co myslíte tím "střídání celé slovní zásoby"? Ať nad tím přemýšlím jak chci dlouho, nemůžu přijít na to, co to má znamenat. Já jsem si nevšiml, že by se v poslední době slovní zásoba nějak zásadně měnila.


----------



## werrr

ilocas2 said:


> Prosím vás, mohl byste mi vysvětlit, co myslíte tím "střídání celé slovní zásoby"? Ať nad tím přemýšlím jak chci dlouho, nemůžu přijít na to, co to má znamenat. Já jsem si nevšiml, že by se v poslední době slovní zásoba nějak zásadně měnila.


Ne, o změnu slovní zásoby v poslední době tu opravdu nejde.

Jedná se o střídání slovní zásoby spisovné češtiny a obecné češtiny. Lidé střídají spisovné slovo *mlýn* s obecně českým *mlejn*, stejně jako střídají slovo *otec* se slovem *táta*, nebo slovo *strýc* se slovem *strejda*. Slovní zásoba obecné češtiny vznikla pod vlivem minulé hlaskové změny *ý* na *ej*, ale dnes už této změně nepodléhá. Pokud obecná čeština přijme nově nějaké slovo ze spisovné češtiny, přijme tvar s *ý*; pokud spisovná čeština přijme nově slovo z obecné češtiny, přijme tvar s *ej*.

Ve skutečnosti je to ještě o něco složitější, protože každý jednotlivec má jinou aktivní slovní zásobu. Tam, kde se mu nedostává slovní zásoba z jedné formy češtiny, dopomáhá si zásobou z jiné. Někdo má ve své spisovné zásobě slovo *výtaha*, většina ale používá jen obecně české *vejtaha*. Někteří lidé maji ve své obecně české slovní zásobě slovo *rejč*, ale lidé, kteří se s rýčem nesetkají, jak je rok dlouhý, používají často jen spisovný tvar *rýč* apod.


----------



## ilocas2

Tak to jsem Vás předtím špatně pochopil, nebylo to z toho, jak jste to napsal, zřejmé, co tím myslíte.


----------



## Shenmuen

Za Budějce  ... "v tej mej knize" by tady nikdo neřekl. Máme to tady rádi, ale tohle je moc! Dvakrát za sebou to nedáváme ani my. "Tej" stoprocentně ale "mojí" na "mej" se moc neříká. Spíš se mění plurál ... "mejch". Jako když naď tím tak přemejšlím, tak ty zájmena jsou tady fakt pekelný.


----------



## jazyk

> "v tej mej knize" by tady nikdo neřekl.


Maybe somebody close to Slovakia?


----------



## ilocas2

Google hází 257 výsledků na "v tej mej", takže se to skutečně používá.


----------



## Shenmuen

Google háže 500 odkazů na slovo liškopes a v slyšel jsem to jednou. Tohle asi nebude to hlavní kriterium, jak to hodnotit. Prostě někdo psal že v Jižních Čechách se říká "v tej mej knize" Já říkám, že jsem to zatím neslyšel, i když čím víckrát to tady píšu, tím mi to přijde přirozenější  Každopádně je to vtipný 

Servus


----------



## ilocas2

Já jsem bydlel v Praze na koleji s lidma z Českejch Budějovic, a vzpomínám si dobře, že říkali "v tej", nemůžu si vzpomenout, jestli říkali "v mej", takže asi tak. Měl jsem se předtím vyjádřit přesnějc.


----------



## genius7

ilocas2 said:


> V předponě *vý* většinou ke změně nedochází. Říká se "výběr, výbornej, výhra, výkon" a ne "vejběr, vejbornej, vejhra, vejkon", atd.
> 
> Taky se říká "netopýr, sýkorka" a ne "netopejr, sejkorka".



A čo taký "vejlet" namiesto "výlet"? A počul som už viac výrazov kde sa "vý" mení na "vej" ale teraz ma akurát nenapadne.


----------



## ilocas2

genius7 said:


> A čo taký "vejlet" namiesto "výlet"? A počul som už viac výrazov kde sa "vý" mení na "vej" ale teraz ma akurát nenapadne.



Psal jsem "většinou", ne "nikdy". Jo, "vejlet" se říká normálně.


----------



## francisgranada

P*ej*sek 

(zrejme to nesúvisí s fenoménom y>ej ... )


----------



## ilocas2

O etymologii slova "pejsek" jsem našel na internetu akorát tuhle krátkou zmínku v jednom článku:



> Podobně u slova pes je možno vysvětlit podobu pejsek kontaminací tvaru pések (nebo pesek, jak uvádí Jungmann) a psík, nářečně psejk se změnou í v ej po sykavce, spíš než hláskovou změnou písek - pejsek, jak uvádí v Etymologickém slovníku V. Machek.


----------

